# Timing for grilled veggies and salmon



## jabbur (Jul 1, 2015)

I have a 2 lb salmon fillet.  I also have some asparagus and yellow squash.  I'd like to grill it all but have never done that.  How long does each thing need to cook on the grill?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi, jabbur. How thick is the salmon? If it's about an inch thick, it should take 10 minutes or so. The asparagus and squash will go pretty fast - probably 5-7 minutes. I like to cut squash into planks to prevent them from falling through the grates.


----------



## jabbur (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks GG for replying.  It came out great.  A meal I will definitely be making again.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 1, 2015)

That is good stuff


----------

